# Official Lacrosse Discussion Thread



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone here like LAX?

I know Walker does but does anyone else?

I always wanted to play it but my HS didn't get a team until the year after I graduated. 

I follow a little D3 LAX because my roommate is a goalie at our school. It really pisses me off that I never had the opportunity to play competitively because I love watching the games and just playing around outside so I know I would like it if I played on a team.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

:happy01::happy01::happy01::happy01: :happy01::happy01:

Me loves lacrosse.

Here's my old college team:

http://www.laxpower.com/update09/binmen/XWACXX.PHP

The last High school team I coached:

http://www.laxpower.com/update02/binboy/XAUSTX.PHP

The Syracuse Orange is my favorite team in D. 1.

I got lucky when lax came to my high school my senior year and I completely took to it and got hooked. MJ look around your area for club teams I'm sure there's bound to a team in your city that plays in some league. Most places have summer leagues that are less competitive if you want to start there and other places have indoor lax which is a complete blast to play.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Your college team looks pretty good.

Here's my college's team.

http://www.laxpower.com/update09/binmen/XECTXX.PHP

I'm pretty sure they went 6-0 in our conference last year. 

We missed going to the NCAA tourny by one game. It was a sick game too (if I'm not getting it confused with another one). Went into triple overtime and we lost it right at the end.

I'd do a summer league if I could find one but I don't think there's any near me. My friend who's on our college team is in/helps run a league in his town in the summer but he lives on the other side of the state.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well lacrosse is non existent here so i kno nothing about the sport..looks cool though


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Steph you might be surprised Alabama and Auburn both have mens club lacrosse and I even saw Auburn play Texas A&M a few backs in a big tournament here in Texas.

MJ- yeah my old school is normally a top 5-10 team each year for D III but of course the year I played we only finished 18th and missed out of the playoffs. To top it off after I left WAC went to the D III title game for 3 straight years after and finally won the national championship on the third trip.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

really? well it gets no recognition here


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> really? well it gets no recognition here


yuppers tis sad to me- because it still gets no love here in Texas even though it been around for 20+ years and kids are being recruited up-East.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I played lacrosse my whole life. Started when I was in second grade and played all the way til the end of college. 

Hands down my favorite sport to play. Unfortunately my college only had a club team though, but we were the number one club team in the nation, won 2 national titles when I was there. 

I miss playing it now. Im a huge John Hopkins fan because I always went to their camp when I was younger.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Which college Wise?

And we can't sit together for JHU vs. SU games since I'm a big Orange fan.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

George Mason University.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

I've played lacrosse since I was 5 years old. I always enjoyed box more than field, but that's really a more Canadian style of Lacrosse. We always used to go down to Maryland for field LAX tourneys to beat up on you guys though. I played on a bunch of teams with guys like Zach Greer, who I'm assuming you guys at least know of.

I also went to Brock University, and our team has dominated Canadian University Lacrosse since it was added as a University sport up here. That's field lacrosse, BTW. Here's some history on the school's team.

http://www.brocku.ca/athletics/article.php?id=1975

It's crazy to look at NLL drafts and rosters over the past couple years and see guys I've played with all my life. It kinda pisses me off at the same time though, because there's really no reason I couldn't be there with them. Oh well, you win some you lose some. Maybe it's time to get back in playing shape and make a run at it.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Cdnbaron- I knew there something I liked about you- always great to meet a fellow lacrosse player. Box is an offensive blast to play- I really miss it though I love the field game more. I played for 14+ years and coached many years that cut into my playing. I haven't played in a couple of years but I'm planning on starting my return with summer league this year. 

Yes I know who Zach Greer is and a great player- I grew up idolizing the Gait Bros. :thumb02:


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

I enjoy watching it, never played was always playing other sports but my high school did start playing my senior year and I think they did decently.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, the Gaits are awesome. For a long time, Gary played for the Brookln Redmen (who actually play in Whitby, but that's besides the point), so I got to spend a lot of time around that team by being on the Whitby rep teams. I still have a Philly Wings jersey on my wall that's autographed by him. Really nice guy, he was always willing to help out the younger teams.


----------

